# Help!



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

What do I do?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

DAMN! feed him boiled shelled peas! QT him asap as well! epsom salts will also help! starve him for a few days till the bloating subsides!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

WHOA! what is going on there! Something very very bad!
Did he eat another fish or something? lol cuz thats certainly what it looks like.


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

I have no idea what happened to him. He's been a little bloated the past few days but not bad enough to where it was a problem. I woke up today and looked in and found him like that. 

I've got him QT and fed him a pea. Won't feed him anything else for a few days. He can't even move his left fin to swim because his skin is stretched out so tight. He can only move his right one and his tail. Poor guy...


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

it looks like its probably dropsy. from what ive read, theres not much else you can do but what youve been doing and hoping for the best. good luck, hope he pulls through


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

his scales aren't popped out right? didn't look like it in the picture....


----------



## veganchick (Dec 29, 2008)

Awwwww poor guy! let is no how all goes!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

pine coning (scale sticking out) is in advanced case of dropsy Pleco. this is either a case of bloating, as in he ate to much food way to fast and it slowy expanded inside him or dropsy. cant be anything else. i should pull through.

keep us posted Inu.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah, your right. i was just making sure.


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

He pooped a little today! Come on baby, keep it up! =D


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

does the bloating seem to be moreso on one side of him?.... if so ; it is possible that it is a tumor.. but if it is pretty even i would just keep doing what you are doing.
to keep my fish from getting bound up ; i feed them spirulina flakes at least once a week..kinda works like ex-lax..


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

No the bloating seems pretty even on both sides.

I have some spirulina... should I give him some?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

absolutely..


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Spirulina is pretty much the only thing you can do for them. Dropsy, tumors, and infections are not curable. Betta's are bred for aesthetics, not biological fitness. Betta's tend to get sick more often than any other fish. 

Best of luck.


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

He doesn't really look any different, better or worse, today... but he's pooped a little more. But the poop looks really weird. White with red in it.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

yeah.... he needs to keep pooping, peas and spiru for him


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah.... he died.


----------



## spd118 (Jan 3, 2009)

That really stinks, sorry to hear it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

am sorry Inu.


----------

